# Ewwww.... Please !! Someone Stop it!!



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Ewww... I was browsing NZ's version of Craigslist... or whatever...

And I came across this...

Poodles Miniature for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand

Please someone tell me .... WHY?!?!?!?!??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It is creepy!!

Ewww......


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

In Canada its actually illegal to sell a puppy and charge more for the papers. But people still do it. I guess nobody can be bothered to enforce the law. I consider that a pet puppy is one that is sold WITH papers but on a non-breeding contract. A show puppy is sold with its papers but reputable breeders don't lift the non-breeding contract until the puppy has its championship. I have no idea how its done elsewhere.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Did they... did they shave the puppy like that? That's what I'm wondering: "WHY??" LOL! That poor pup looks ridiculous.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Those don't even look like poodle pups. Just look at that one pic of the pup with his head turned to the side (photo 9). His nose profile is not poodley at all, especially for a puppy. I would be willing to bet that they have some Golden in them.

The hair cut is atrocious though. Why on earth would they do that?


----------



## Weegee (May 31, 2010)

The last pic almost looks like a dachshund!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, Weegee, that's the one I noticed. You're right, that's a dachshund nose if ever there was one.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

That's not even a poodle. For $1200 they are smokin crack.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Haha! Ewww, I know.. they are bad.
I know they are full poodles, because they are NZKC (New Zealand Kennel Club) registered... and I have seen their papers.. They are just poorly bred ones, from non-show lines. 

I emailed them asking as to why they shaved the heads, and the reply was this 
"Hi Jack, Their heads are a mistake. I took them to the groomer and she shaved them like that in error."

But.. the puppies and the parents are shaved....???

This is just someone who happened to get poodles on full registration with the intention to breed... but doesn't actually have much clue as to what a good poodle is... or what it takes to breed.....


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh, and I thought I should mention..
It is VERY common for NZKC breeders to sell their dogs without papers.
Both Saffy and Paris come from NZKC Registered dogs, but they were never registered because their first owners never thought of doing so... Pisses me off really!
We have had to put them on the Obedience/Agility register for Mutts, or dog who were never registered on the purebred register.
And it is also very common for people to sell dogs cheaper without registration.. 
The system here is very stupid... Grrr.... and so is the system as to obtain CH...but that is another story!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol those dogs look awful. Who shaves off the topknot for no reason off of a puppy?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

MY Gosh, Jak! If you had not said that they are pure bred, I would not have thought so. My first thought was cockerpoos till I got to your post saying they ARE registered! Ummm, No Thanks! Papers or no papers. GEESH!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

YIKES :scared:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

creepy alien poodles.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

They look like little bald men with the fringe of hair around the head...


----------

